# Đừng mắc phải 4 sai lầm sau nếu mẹ không mốn bé bị biếng ăn



## ngoclan (10/10/19)

Những sai lầm thông thường mà các mẹ bỉm sữa thường mắc phải, gây ra chứng biếng ăn nghiêm trọng ở trẻ trong và sau thời kỳ ăn dặm.

*Sai lầm thứ 1: Tập cho bé ăn dặm sớm:*

Tâm lý bố mẹ nào cũng sốt sắng muốn cho bé ăn dặm sớm khi thấy con càng ngày càng phát triển và háu bú vì sợ con đói,
Thật là khó hiểu khi trẻ làm biếng uống sữa, trẻ chảy nước dãi vài mít tay, miệng nhai liên tục, hoặc trẻ chăm chúng nhìn người lớn ăn  cũng bị cho là trẻ đã sẵn sàng bước vào gian đoạn ăn dặm.
Kết quả là có nhiều trẻ chỉ mới 3 hoặc 4 tháng đã bị đè ra cho ăn dặm một cách sai lầm, cổ hủ và không đúng phương pháp.
Cuối cùng thì sao ạ, hệ tiêu hoá của trẻ bị ảnh hưởng trầm trọng và có nguy cơ gây ra chứng biếng ăn, kén ăn cũng như mắc các bệnh về đường tiêu hoá sau này. Đơn giản đường rột ucar trẻ từ lúc mới sinh đến khi 6 tháng còn non yếu lắm, không tiếp nhận và tiêu hoá kịm thức ăn dặm dạng đặc đâu mẹ ơi.

*Sai lầm thứ 2: Mẹ cho con ăn dặm không đúng cách:*

*



*

Tâm lý cha mẹ nào hầu như cũng muốn thúc con ăn cho con lên cân, cứng cáp, cho bằng con nhà hàng xóm, cho ông bà bố mẹ nở mày mát mặt.
Tuy nhiên lại không có chút kiến thức nào về hề tiêu hoá của bé, không biến tôn trọng nhu cần ăn cũng như thể trạng của bé.
Đối với cha mẹ, trẻ ăn bao nhiêu cũng không đủ, không có kiến thức về lượng ăn mà con có thể nạp theo đúng dung tích dạ dày của mình trong từng tháng tuổi.
Gì cũng cho trẻ ăn được, mà không biết là có một số thực phẩm thực sự không phù hợp với quá trình phát triển dạy dày cũng như tháng tuổi của con.
Ép con ăn khiến con sợ ăn và mắc bệnh tâm lý gây chán ăn. Không để con con có cơ hội ăn trong sự thưởng thức, ăn trong vui vẻ và có trách nhiệm với giờ ăn của mình.
Hầu hết những trẻ bị thúc ăn, ép ăn sẽ mắc chứng sợ ăn, chán ăn ngay từ khi còn nhỏ cho đến cả lúc trẻ lớn.

*Sai lầm thứ 3: Phụ huynh kéo dài thời gian ăn nhuyễn:*
- Có một quan niệm sai lầm là bất kỳ người lớn nào cũng cứ nghĩ là chưa có răng, răng chưa mọc đủ thì là sao nhai cơm nhai thức ăn thôi- sợ con bị hóc ngen vì sai không kỹ nên mới đợi con mọc răng  đủ rồi bắt đầu cho  bé ăn thô-> đến lúc đó thì đã muộn, vì trẻ không còn hứng thú ăn nữa.
- Không dám cho con ăn thô, bắt con ăn cháo quá nhiều-> con ngán -> dụ ăn -> ép ăn -> ăn trong sợ hãi -> biếng ăn!
- Ăn nhuyễn quá lâu, không ăn được thô, không đảm bảo đủ dinh dưỡng và năng lượng cần thiết, dẫn đến việc trẻ bị thiếu chất, biếng ăn.
- Ăn cháo trong thời gian dài, không cảm nhận được độ ngọn ngọt của thức ăn, gây biếng ăn mãn tính.

*Sai lầm thứ 4: Sử dụng gia vị quá nhiều kh nấu thức ăn dặm cho trẻ:*

Sợ thức ăn nhạt quá, trẻ biếng ăn-> nêm nhiều muối đường.
Ngày xưa tụi bây sinh ra tao vẫn cho ăn mặn có sao đâu(quan niệm cỏ hủ từ các bà các cụ ngày xưa)
Sợ con thiếu I ốt, bướu cổ do không ăn muối.
Đây là một trong những quan niệm cổ hủ gây ra béo nước, suy giảm chức năng gan, suy thận phải chạy thận, rối loạn hệ bài tiết, dẫn đến tỉ tỉ thứ bệnh!
Trẻ biếng ăn do bị bệnh, do chức năng bài tiết, chức năng lọc máu, chức năng hấp thu dinh dưỡng suy giảm!
Sai lần cuối cùng- Mẹ chế biến thức ăn qua la, sơ sài, không đảm bảo cân bằng dinh dưỡng!
-Bữa ăn không đảm bảo dinh dưỡng được cân bằng sẽ dẫn đến tình trạng trẻ bị thiếu vi chất, dẫn đến nguy cơ suy dinh dưỡng gây biếng ăn, và lặp đi lặp lại cái vòng suy dinh dưỡng, biếng ăn không ngừng!
Quá trình cho trẻ ăn dặm là một quá trình vô cùng quan trọng, có thể gây ảnh hưởng đến thái độ ăn uống cũng như sức khoẻ sau này của trẻ, vì thế bố mẹ nên tránh mắc phải 4 sai lầm trên và cố gắng đảm bảo đầy đủ dinh dưỡng cho con, mẹ nhé!


Người viết : MARKETING​


----------

